# Black Window Trim



## Pengu (Feb 2, 2010)

I've seen it done to other ways, but I don't want to use tape, what's the easiest way to replace the chrome trim around my windows to black?


----------



## jks2 (Apr 28, 2010)

You could tape off the area around it and paint it. Use some fine grit sandpaper to dull the finish first. Do 3-4 light coats and clear coat it if it is a gloss color.


----------



## Samets (May 17, 2010)

You can order the belt trim pieces from the 2005/6 SE-R


----------

